# My kids hate avocados - what can I do with them?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

My kids hate avocados. I have 2 avocados that are going to go bad. I can't eat them (on a low cal diet). So, how can I get my kids to eat them?

They don't like smoothies so I can't hide any in there. Any other places I can hide avocado?


----------



## Kelilah (Nov 13, 2009)

I make chocolate-avocado cupcakes. My husband goes crazy for them (he mentions them at least once a week, even when I haven't made them for months), and they won me second place at the fair last year. I took some to work after the fair and everyone went nuts about how delicious they were. You can't tell they have avocado or tofu in them - they just taste like delicious, moist, chocolatey cupcakes with a hint of maple.

They're better for you than most cupcakes too, and vegan if you use vegan chocolate. I cannot recommend this recipe highly enough!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I would puree with a little lemon and put in ice cube tray until you figure out what to do with them.

That's my standard answer for things I'm trying to hide/get rid of









You can put them in just about anything though in small amounts undetected. I make a regular chocolate pudding, then puree a small amount of it with some avacado and stir it all back up.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

I blend them into salad dressing and pour over salads or use as dip for other veggies.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

Do they like guacamole? DS (& DP) won't eat plain avocado, but guac is usually a hit!


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I just took a peek at my deceptively delicious cookbook (jessica seinfeld) and the recipes that she hides avocado in are all chocolatey. Chocolate muffins, pudding and fondue. If you want to recipes, let me know and I'll type them out. I don't really hide it because we all love it here, but maybe these ideas with help some.

I second the idea of trying guacamole with the kids. DS LOVES guac! Especially with some good tortilla chips. How about quesadillas? You can spread a thin layer of avocado on the tortillas, and cover with cheese, other veggies, and some sort of protein. I use avocado alot in wraps as well. Same idea, spread a layer on the tortilla and then add your other ingredients. Spring rolls with veggies, avocado and noodles wrapped up in rice paper are great too. I'm not sure if that would hide it enough...maybe if you lay down the other veggies first, put a slice of avocado and then your noodles. Blending them with fruit and putting in freeze pop molds?


----------



## _ktg_ (Jul 11, 2008)

I think in the last issue of Mothering there were the "raw" food recipes and one was for chocolate pudding (it was cocoa & avocado). That looked awesome!


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome! Thank you







I think we're going to try the cupcakes. Great ideas!


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Avocado+banana+cocoa= the creamiest pudding ever....my kids don't know they eat avocadoes


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I make avacado vanilla smoothies. I use an all natural protein whey powder sweetened with stevia, some milk, amond milk, or rice milk, ice cubes, and avacados. u can add frozen fruit also to add more flavor.


----------



## californiajenn (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd just ditch the low-cal diet eat them myself. LOL


----------

